# Introduction: Hello Everyone



## Olly42 (May 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Just joined this Forum and Looking forward to some valuable inputs from all of you
I am Planning to pick up floor standing speakers and my Budget is $500 - $700 Would be using this for 60% movies and 40% music

Please help

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave: Someone will help you soon I'm sure.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Olly42!

Companies like Paradigm, B&W, PSB, Revel, or Monitor Audio are good places to start.

What have you listened to thus far?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

These would do wonders friend:

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340m.html

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/access/spkstnds/pedstlcmt340.html

filling these with sand would give you auditory nirvana and well within your budget. Quality drivers and crossovers!!!

Please advise on what receiver you will be using or if you need to source one of those as well. HTS has a wealth of resources and is very wife friendly :T


Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

My recommendation is the EMP e55ti

$800/pair

you can also get assorted scratch and dents from their clearance section:

http://www.emptek.com/clearance.php

These speakers are absolutely excellent.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

